# General Chat > General Discussion >  Home Theater Design Tips

## twilsolns

Years ago, people were content to sit in the living room and watch TV from the couch. But these days, not every room will make people want your own entertainment center with high-definition video and sound professional. No wonder home theaters are rapidly becoming a standard in American homes. If it's a small corner or a room for every homeowner wants a home theater to complete your home.

Of course, not so exciting when you start the planning and design of space. For example, it is necessary to plan the living room schemes theaters have specific space requirements and how to maximize audio quality. Often a simple change in placement can greatly affect the viewing experience. If you get the most out of this, the plan of your room with a professional designer to know that each piece can do a better job.

Once you have a good map, the next step is the creation of sound proofing and insulation. It is important for a home theater to keep most or all of their sound, so it sounds very professional. Wood and tile are big no-no in home theater floor, there's something soft and able to absorb sound. Otherwise, the sound bounce off the floor or the echo of the room. Experts usually recommend wall to wall carpeting for this purpose.

If you are not prepared for the cost and maintenance of carpet, area rugs are the next best option. Carpets will give you the same privacy and comfort as carpets, but in question without the extra work. Just turn and place them where most needed. Choose a carpet with a thick, soft material such as wool or bamboo fiber. Placed near the sound source (usually in front of the screen) to make the most of its insulating properties.

Finally, you have to customize. Choose a neutral color scheme that does not divert attention from the screen, and the use of decorative accents to give it some character. Do not be afraid to add your own personal pieces, after all, are these little additions to your home theater set apart from others.

----------


## denyywoker

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting. There are many kinds of seating that you can choose.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Once you have a good map, the next step is the creation of sound proofing and insulation. It is important for a home theater to keep most or all of their sound, so it sounds very professional. Wood and tile are big no-no in home theater floor, there's something soft and able to absorb sound. Otherwise, the sound bounce off the floor or the echo of the room. Experts usually recommend wall to wall carpeting for this purpose.

----------


## heenam

Home Theater Design Tips are
Big 3D LED TV
Home theater Sound system

----------


## tromsteven

A home theater can be a great way for you and your family to spend quality time together. The consumer electronics market is full with all top quality home theater equipment with a wide variety price range.

----------


## kadentrom

The first one is the electronics equipment you use, that actual stuff that makes a home movie theatre and the second one is the location. When you are designing your home using modern themes you can do virtually anything you want.

----------


## eddiecrosby

Lighting is the final element to the finish of your home theater. It is best to get light where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will allow you to develop an intimate and lively decor. There are several types of seats that you can choose.

----------


## shauncroun

When it comes to design ideas, home theater, a place that is a room dedicated home theater is isolated from the rest of the family room like the basement,. You do not want people walking into the room, which is trying to enjoy their favorite movies.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Once you have a excellent map, the next phase is the design of audio prevention and insulating material. It is essential for a would you to keep most or all of their audio, so it appears to be very expert. Wooden and to pick from are big no-no in would you ground, there's something smooth and able to process audio.

----------


## outsourcefirm

When it comes to design thoughts, would you, a place that is a area devoted would you is separated from the relax of the living area like the underground room,. You do not want people going for walks into the area, which is trying to savor their preferred films.

----------


## seniorlivingca

Of course, not so exciting when you start the planning and design of space. For example, it is necessary to plan the living room schemes theaters have specific space requirements and how to maximize audio quality. Often a simple change in placement can greatly affect the viewing experience. If you get the most out of this, the plan of your room with a professional designer to know that each piece can do a better job.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Once you have a fantastic map, the next stage is the style of sound avoidance and efficiency. It is important for a would you to keep most or all of their sound, so it seems to be very professional. Wood and to choose from are big no-no in would you floor, there's something sleek and able to procedure sound.

----------


## donaldmartin12

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting. There are many kinds of seating that you can choose.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting. There are many kinds of seating that you can choose.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Once you have a fantastic map, the next stage is the style of sound avoidance and efficiency. It is important for a would you to keep most or all of their sound, so it seems to be very professional. Wood and to choose from are big no-no in would you floor, there's something sleek and able to procedure sound.

----------


## michealdavid523

Once you have a good map, the next step is the creation of sound proofing and insulation. It is important for a home theater to keep most or all of their sound, so it sounds very professional. Wood and tile are big no-no in home theater floor, there's something soft and able to absorb sound. Otherwise, the sound bounce off the floor or the echo of the room. Experts usually recommend wall to wall carpeting for this purpose.

----------


## eddiecrosby

Lighting is the final element to the finish of your home theater. It is best to get light where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will allow you to develop an intimate and lively decor. There are several types of seats that you can choose.

----------


## alijeckson

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting. There are many kinds of seating that you can choose.

----------


## katejoli

When it comes to design thoughts, would you, a place that is a area devoted would you is separated from the relax of the living area like the underground room,. You do not want people going for walks into the area, which is trying to savor their preferred films.

----------


## peermurphy

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting. There are many kinds of seating that you can choose.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Of course, not so exciting when you start the planning and design of space. For example, it is necessary to plan the living room schemes theaters have specific space requirements and how to maximize audio quality. Often a simple change in placement can greatly affect the viewing experience. If you get the most out of this, the plan of your room with a professional designer to know that each piece can do a better job.

----------


## rupertharris

Lighting is the final element to finishing your home theater. It is best to get lighting where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will let you set up an intimate setting and a vibrant setting.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

If you are not prepared for the cost and maintenance of carpet, area rugs are the next best option. Carpets will give you the same privacy and comfort as carpets, but in question without the extra work. Just turn and place them where most needed. Choose a carpet with a thick, soft material such as wool or bamboo fiber. Placed near the sound source (usually in front of the screen) to make the most of its insulating properties.

----------


## stuartmark578

If you get the most out of this, the plan of your room with a professional designer to know that each piece can do a better job.

----------


## shauntett25

If you get the most out of this, the plan of your room with a professional designer to know that each piece can do a better job.

----------


## chrisrogars

Home theater is considered as the great entertainer and almost everybody wants to install it. Before installing it at your home, you have to keep in mind about your home space. The chairs and palette should be dark coloured.

----------


## springmaus3426

it is impossible to be successful in your home theater design efforts unless you have an understanding of the various aspects of home theater, from AV receivers and speaker systems, speaker placement, projection screen or TV screen size, viewing distance, home theater seating, room decor, etc.

----------

